# S: My LYS sold the first two skeins of my yarn



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

These guys came in the yarn store looking for local hand spun yarn. They were directed to my little basket of yarn and they bought 'Frosted Grapes', the super chunky yarn that I spun last year.

The owner of Laughing Sheep Yarn posted this on Facebook.

We were honored to be visited today by Kevin & James from "Warrior Woven". Kevin is a veteran who is traveling across the country (with his family) promoting knitting for wounded veterans. James (his friend) is going to JAG school here in VA. The art of knitting has significantly contributed to Kevin's recovery and he wants other veterans to experience the therapeutic benefits also. They were happy to meet Bev, a local spinner and veteran, pictured with them. 
#warriorwoven #knittingwarriors


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow! What an honor, congrats.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Yay! A happy milestone.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats to you! What an honor to have someone buy your spun yarn. And, you got to meet them. A win win for everyone.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow great pictures. I like the cause it went to. The yarn is very pretty. The smile are wonderful. I'm sure they are going to love the yarn. Congrats on your first sale at the local Yarn shop. Here's to many more.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful yarn


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Wonderful for you! Your yarn looks so lovely, I could just reach out and squish it.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm01:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

What a nice story and very interesting about how knitting has helped Kevin. Very heartwarming.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Congratulations! Nice story.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow! How cool is this!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Very Cool! I am very interested in Kevin's organization. Will need to research.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a wonderful story! Congratulations!

Hazel


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> Very Cool! I am very interested in Kevin's organization. Will need to research.


Kevin's story: 
https://warriorwoven.com/about/


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome and such a worthy cause :sm24:


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonderful story, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Congratulations! That's very exciting!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats. Really gives you a nice feeling when you sell something. The LYS in Edinburgh that I supply with my hand spun (emergency request for stock, so off to spin some more!!)is 5 years old on Wednesday, so the owner is having a small party to celebrate,to which I've been invited. Can't believe where the time has gone!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Congratulations! And your handspun is going to a veteran! How much better does it get?


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful yarn and a great pic! Congratulations on your first sale.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats on the sale! I checked out his site and his FB page too. Very interesting, I will share his story with my son.


----------

